# The Pie Guy & The Strawberry Guy by Hazeworks - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (1/9/16)

Straight Outta VapeCon!!!

The Guys have arrived 




The best lemon meringue pie on this planet. Layers of creamy lemon meringue caressed by a traditional baked crust. Nom!!!

70vg/30pg




The KING of Strawberries 

A delectable strawgasm with a touch of crunchy rice cereal milk.

80vg/20pg

GET THEM HERE:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/hazeworks

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------

